# Hello from Scotland...



## merlin100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi folks,

My name is Ian and I live in South West Scotland. It's been many years since I've ridden and even then it was just hacking about the local country lanes and sandy beaches, I was never into horsey sports. I also though small horses and ponies had bags of personality and were quite a handful, but they've kind of grown on me over the years. I've never owned my own horse or pony, but have worked with them in the past.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 3, 2016)

Hello and welcome from Maryland. My brother in law is also named Ian.


----------



## kevin27 (Jun 3, 2016)

Hello and Welcome from NY!


----------



## susanne (Jun 4, 2016)

Welcome to the LB forum, Ian. This is a great place to immerse yourself in the world of miniature horses and small ponies. Just be warned, tiny horses are incredibly addicting. As I always say, they're not miniatures, they're concentrates!

I've long been fascinated with Scotland, so perhaps you could tell us about your corner of the world.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 5, 2016)

Hello!

I hope you like it here. I am fairly new to the forum and everyone has been very helpful when I have had questions.

Do you think you might acquire a mini? I downsized from large ponies to small ponies over the years and then last summer bought my first mini. Of course one was not enough, so two weeks ago we added another to the barn.

Are minis popular in Scotland?


----------



## merlin100 (Jun 5, 2016)

Riverrose28 said:


> Hello and welcome from Maryland. My brother in law is also named Ian.


Ian is the Scot's Gaelic for John, but to be honest the proper Gaelic spelling would be Iain. I can't speak Gaelic at all and it's more concentrated up in the Highlands and Islands. I'm a humble lowlander.


----------



## merlin100 (Jun 5, 2016)

susanne said:


> Welcome to the LB forum, Ian. This is a great place to immerse yourself in the world of miniature horses and small ponies. Just be warned, tiny horses are incredibly addicting. As I always say, they're not miniatures, they're concentrates!
> 
> I've long been fascinated with Scotland, so perhaps you could tell us about your corner of the world.


I'm finding that with small ponies/miniatures...  Not a lot to tell about where I live, it's a semi rural area with some large towns. Mind you, the rural areas are getting smaller and the towns are getting bigger.




I live in a large town called Irvine.


----------



## merlin100 (Jun 5, 2016)

Cayuse said:


> Hello!
> 
> I hope you like it here. I am fairly new to the forum and everyone has been very helpful when I have had questions.
> 
> ...


I would love to buy a mini purely as a pet. I've worked with horses in the past and did quite a bit of voluntary work in the past working with disable people learning to ride horses (Riding for the Disabled Association). I'm doing my research and have some limited practical experience, but am not in a rush to go out and buy a mini at this stage. I plan to weigh up the pros and cons carefully first. There are too many people buying ponies over here, then abandoning them because they've no idea what they've got in to. I don't want to be one of them, I want to be responsible.

Minis are very popular in this part of Scotland, so are coloured or painted ponies/horses (piebald and skewbald, I think). Painted horses over here are often called 'gypsy horses' because of their close association with the travelling community.


----------



## merlin100 (Jun 5, 2016)

I forgot to add that coloured cobs seem to be the most popular type ponies around here, I believe.


----------



## Jean_B (Jun 6, 2016)

Hello from Wisconsin - land of the Green Bay Packers.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi welcome to the forum , from the land down under


----------



## REO (Jun 7, 2016)

Welcome!!!!!


----------



## merlin100 (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks once again.


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (Jun 10, 2016)

Welcome, Ian from Minnesota!

Enjoy researching your options and learning more about these little horses!


----------



## merlin100 (Jun 11, 2016)

I've worked with New Forest ponies many years ago in a livery yard down in Southern England and also volunteered on-and-off with the Riding for the Disabled Association over here.


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (Jun 11, 2016)

I bet you really enjoyed your work with the Riding for the Disabled Association and have many good memories!

New Forest ponies are certainly handsome! I've only seen them in photographs but they seem to come in assorted sizes and colors..........something for everyone! They look like a pony that can fill a wide variety of jobs........riding, driving, pleasure, work. Would you find them comparable to the Welsh Pony?


----------



## merlin100 (Jun 13, 2016)

To be honest, it was so long ago (26 years), I've forgotten.


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (Jun 13, 2016)

That's ok..........sometimes I can't remember last week let alone 26 years ago!


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 14, 2016)

Welcome to our forums! Have you always resided in Scotland?


----------



## merlin100 (Jul 9, 2016)

I've made contact with a local horse dealer who likes Shetlands herself, so hopefully I may have something coming my way by October. This is when she goes to the sales down in England. I'm also hoping she'll allow me to keep the pony on her farm, so that I can keep it grazing there. It's not too far away from where I live, just a short bicycle ride away.


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (Jul 10, 2016)

Gosh, October seems a long time away when waiting, potentially, for a new pony! I find it hard sometimes to wait for the microwave!

I personally have no idea how to load photos onto these postings, but I sure enjoy those who do post, and hope you are able to let us see your new equine partner when he/she arrives.


----------



## merlin100 (Jul 20, 2016)

Debby - LB said:


> Welcome to our forums! Have you always resided in Scotland?


I've lived in Scotland most of my life.


----------



## merlin100 (Jul 20, 2016)

7fluffyfriends said:


> Gosh, October seems a long time away when waiting, potentially, for a new pony! I find it hard sometimes to wait for the microwave!
> 
> I personally have no idea how to load photos onto these postings, but I sure enjoy those who do post, and hope you are able to let us see your new equine partner when he/she arrives.


One may come sooner, depends what's available. She'll be going up to Aberbeenshire in October, not England - my mistake...






If and when I get something, then photos will be forthcoming.


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (Jul 22, 2016)

Great!

Now, just so you know, there will be a 'herd' of us sitting here waiting to see your new buddy!

No pressure!





Aberbeenshire? Fun to learn about places far away. The closest I will ever get to Scotland is my Antartex lambskin winter coat, inherited from a lovely elderly lady. It weighs as much as a small child, but it sure is fabulous for our bitter winter weather!


----------



## merlin100 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Okay, change of plan...* I ended up buying a coloured cob yearling filly from the horse trader. It'll make about 14.2 hands, so no longer a miniature horse. She's got the most amazing blue eyes! I bought her yesterday morning (Saturday, 30th July 2016). When I first saw her, she looked like a '*Tilly*', so the name stuck. So *Tilly* she is!





She's on the left in the last photo, along with her three year old sister beside her.


----------



## chandab (Jul 31, 2016)

Bit of a turn-around, but she's darling, and I hope she turns out to be all you want.


----------



## merlin100 (Jul 31, 2016)

It is a bit of a turn around, but I think it was the right choice.


----------



## chandab (Jul 31, 2016)

Sometimes, blue eyes look cold, but her look warm and soft.


----------



## merlin100 (Aug 1, 2016)

Some people don't like blue eyes on a horse or dog, but I think it makes them look 'one in a million'.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 1, 2016)

Wow, she's a nice looking girl! Course, I like Cobs (never had one - out of our price ranges here) and pintos and mares.... ROFLOL!!

Well, you can still tell us about her as you do things and ask ??s, too.

Congratulations on your new purchase.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 1, 2016)

Congratulations , I love her and I love the blue eyes too.

Shes going to grow into a lovely mare for you





Do you have any plans for her yet ?


----------



## merlin100 (Aug 2, 2016)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Do you have any plans for her yet ?


Not at the moment, other than building her general condition up. Apparently, she and her sister came from a field with very little grass coverage. The dealer bought her and her sister on Friday afternoon, brought them down from a place called Tillicoultry in Clackmannanshire. They were both in a poor condition, so the dealer has been feeding them supplements, good quality hay and lots of TLC! We should have the farrier out this week to sort their hooves out as they are overgrown, no signs of laminitis thankfully.

Once their feet have been sorted, there's a nice field full of good quality grass waiting for them both...

I called her Tilly before I even knew she came from Tillicoultry, so I must be psychic!


----------



## Debby - LB (Aug 5, 2016)

That's really cool! I love the name Tilly


----------



## merlin100 (Aug 7, 2016)

The farrier did a great job on her and her sister's feet yesterday and they are now both out in a field, what a difference a week of TLC makes!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 7, 2016)

Really like the name Tilly.


----------



## amysue (Aug 7, 2016)

Very pretty, that name really suits her.


----------



## merlin100 (Aug 18, 2016)

Her 'Sunday' name is Tillicoultry Beauty.


----------



## merlin100 (Nov 4, 2016)

I just thought I'd update you all...

I've had Tilly for a wee while now and I'll like to show you the difference a little TLC can have.





The top photograph was taken back in late July this year, you can see her ribs poking through her coat. The last photograph was taken today with her winter coat on show.

I think the difference is obvious.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 7, 2016)

She looks great





Its amazing what a bit of love and attention can do.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 8, 2016)

Do you have a farrier? Hooves appear to need some attention.


----------



## Debby - LB (Nov 10, 2016)

What a difference! You are doing a wonderful job with her, she is so pretty.


----------



## merlin100 (Nov 11, 2016)

Ryan Johnson said:


> She looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, me and the Yard Owner has been giving her lots of TLC.


----------



## merlin100 (Nov 11, 2016)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Do you have a farrier? Hooves appear to need some attention.


Just waiting for the farrier to turn up, he's in much demand and can be fully booked for weeks in advance.


----------



## merlin100 (Nov 11, 2016)

Debby - LB said:


> What a difference! You are doing a wonderful job with her, she is so pretty.


She's stolen my heart and has a gentle personality.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 11, 2016)

merlin100 said:


> Just waiting for the farrier to turn up, he's in much demand and can be fully booked for weeks in advance.


I'll bet he will enjoy working with your gentle girl.


----------



## merlin100 (Oct 30, 2018)

It's been quite a while since I last posted here. This is Tilly now, plus she's picked up a little friend along the way called Misty (17 year old miniature Shetland mare).


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 30, 2018)

They look to be enjoying themselves


----------

